# Al Ain Info Please



## cheeznleez (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm new to the Forum, as my husband and I are currently pursuing moving to the UAE. My husband would be employed in Al Ain and I'm having a hard time finding information that can help with our move there.

If there are any publications/online mags/forums where Al Ain is the focus can you please let me know about them?

Also, I'd like to know how one goes about renting a villa. Are there property management companies that I can look for online (I've seen a few, but none with Al Ain rentals). Do we look for an agent? 

Also, the Visa process is a bit daunting.....my husband and I don't want to spend a lot of time apart and once he gets his visa only then can I apply for mine, correct? Can I still go to UAE with a visitors (not a residency) visa and exit the country after the set amount of time? 

Any other info would be a blessing, thanks!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

well as no-one else has answered....

Al Ain is great, it's very green and the weather is usually better there than on the coasts, there's an all right expat group there, but no where near as much as in AD or Dxb. Bars at Intercon and Hilton are good fun, beers available at usual out lets, traffic is generally quieter and it's a lot more laid back. There's a couple of great parks there - feed the fish and ducks.

As for online publications? Dunno, look at GNAds4U.com in the properties section.

Visa process appears daunting but, once your hubby has his it takes a week or so and USUALLY his company helps out with it. yes there's a bit of tooing and froing but it's only once every 3 years so don't worry.

Schools (you haven't asked but...) are all pretty much in the same area which makes traffic a pain around that area.

Al Ain airshow is good fun too and the desert is on your doorstep.

Enjoy!


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Al Ain is part of Abudhabi state , but no resemblence with capital in form of structure. social and activities. its a very quite place no building more than 4 story.

Routine life is very set , and people from country-yard normally likes it.

its one and half hour drive from dubai or abudhabi.

Western population is very low but expats are far more then locals majority are from Pakistan.

You can read further information from Government of Abudhabi website.

Yes you can visit as a tourist with your husband and then change ur residency when formalities completed.


Wishing you a happy journey!

Best Regards






cheeznleez said:


> I'm new to the Forum, as my husband and I are currently pursuing moving to the UAE. My husband would be employed in Al Ain and I'm having a hard time finding information that can help with our move there.
> 
> If there are any publications/online mags/forums where Al Ain is the focus can you please let me know about them?
> 
> ...


----------



## cheeznleez (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you both for your quick replies.....

Do either of you know what 150k AED will get a person for a house in Al Ain? We'd like 4 bdr - we're willing to spend more than our allowance, but would still like to know if what they've offered is reasonable.


----------



## cheeznleez (Nov 15, 2009)

also, are the airport and "school area" in close proximity to each other? My husband would be working at the airport, so any recommendations on neighborhoods to look for housing will also be appreciated.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

This is tight budget for 4 bedroom house, but still you can find it depending on proximity.

I never heard Airport in Al Ain and of course never seen.





cheeznleez said:


> Thank you both for your quick replies.....
> 
> Do either of you know what 150k AED will get a person for a house in Al Ain? We'd like 4 bdr - we're willing to spend more than our allowance, but would still like to know if what they've offered is reasonable.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The airport isn't too far from the schools area, they're both on the same side of town. And yes, 140k will get you a 4 bed....


----------



## cheeznleez (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks again for the info. Will digest and research and be back to ask some more questions in the future!!!

Oh - one more thing for now.....does anybody know about car imports? We'd like to bring ours from Canada and want to know how difficult the process is.


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

cheeznleez said:


> I'm new to the Forum, as my husband and I are currently pursuing moving to the UAE. My husband would be employed in Al Ain and I'm having a hard time finding information that can help with our move there.
> 
> If there are any publications/online mags/forums where Al Ain is the focus can you please let me know about them?
> 
> ...



Hi
You can come with your husband and enter on a Visitor Visa which is good for 30 days. I believe he can submit for your Visa at the same time as his. If not, you can drive to Oman for a 'Visa run' and renew for another 30 days.
We are also new in UAE and haven't been to Al Ain as yet but I am told it is very nice there. Not sure about accommodation. We are from Vancouver/Toronto.


----------

